# LOST SULCATA PLEASE HELP



## Squirtle's Sister (Sep 8, 2009)

My family's tortoise, Squirtle, was stolen/escaped from his backyard enclosure. We live out by Bullard and McCall in Clovis. He is an African Sulcata tortoise, approximately 8-12 inches long and 20-30 pounds. He has been missing for three weeks now. 


We posted signs and have been touring the neighbors' yards and calling shelters. Please respond if you have seen him. Thank you so much for your help. Keep an eye out for our guy, Squirtle!


----------



## chadk (Sep 8, 2009)

Yikes, he's in bad shape. That pyramiding looks pretty nasty. Should be easy to identify at least. Good luck finding him!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Ellen:

I'm very glad to see you here on the forum. If someone returns Squirtle to your family, there are some adjustments needed in his environment and care to make sure he grows to be a healthy tortoise. He is severely pyramided, and this can effect his life. I don't live too far from you (Shaw and McCall) and would be very happy to have you come over and see how my tortoises are set up. 

You've joined the forum because of a sad situation, but we're happy you've found us and we hope you stay with us and get to know us and become a valued forum family member!







to the forum!!

Yvonne


----------



## katesgoey (Sep 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum - hope you find Squirtle soon and keep us updated. You'll find a lot of support here in caring for him. We wish you the best of luck that he'll find his way back to you very soon.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 9, 2009)

With a name like squirtle, I bet your kids named him.


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 10, 2009)

I am sorry to hear you have lossed squirtle. Have you knocked on neighbors doors asking if they found a tortoise? Perhaps someone who has not been out to see the posters has found him? Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## janiedough (Sep 11, 2009)

uhm what state?

contact your local news station. sometimes they will do a story on this bc it is so unique

and how long did you have him?


----------



## Squirtle's Sister (Sep 12, 2009)

WE FOUND SQUIRTLE! An animal lover near our home found him crossing the street and had been caring for him since taking him to the vet. He is back home. Thank you so much for all of your help and support!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Sep 12, 2009)

So glad to hear! Can you share more about his care?


----------

